# The dreaded V52--but only on a few HD chans



## Darthlister1 (Dec 31, 2013)

HI there all--

finally gotten back to Tivo after too many years of ugly DVR UIs. Got the Roamio base, and all seems fine with the exception of a block of channels at the upper end (TWC in Ky) where I'm getting V52 on all tuners, but only for those specific channels. All tuners on all other channels gets a great dig. signal.

Any ideas? CC FW seems up to date, and I'm told that, in this area, there are no Switched Video.

Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.

RIch


----------



## dtivouser (Feb 10, 2004)

I get V52 errors (daily) on Switched Video channels when the Tivo and Tuning Adapter have stopped working together. A reboot on the TA usually clears it up, and I have the TA on a lamp timer to give it a nightly reboot so I don't lose more than one day's worth of recordings (sigh).

You might want to double check to see if your cable provider does require Tuning Adapters. I don't know if there's another way for V52 errors to happen.


----------



## Darthlister1 (Dec 31, 2013)

Checked with the CableCard CSRs, who verified that there're no Switched Video channels in this area, and pointed me in the direction of the card. I've switched out one card already with the exact same result.

Could the unit itself be the cause?

Rich


----------



## ahwman (Jan 24, 2013)

dtivouser said:


> I get V52 errors (daily) on Switched Video channels when the Tivo and Tuning Adapter have stopped working together. A reboot on the TA usually clears it up, and I have the TA on a lamp timer to give it a nightly reboot so I don't lose more than one day's worth of recordings (sigh).
> 
> You might want to double check to see if your cable provider does require Tuning Adapters. I don't know if there's another way for V52 errors to happen.


I have also resorted to putting my TA (Motorola) on a timer as I routinely lose my SDV channels 1-2 times/week. I have a few questions for you if you please as I'm trying to get as much information as possible, being that I have a case open with TiVo on this very issue:

 What happens exactly to cause you to have to reboot the TA (error messages, loss of channels, etc.)
 Does your TA sometimes not go back into sync after power-cycling it (blinking amber light)
 What make and firmware of TA are using?

Thanks for your help,
Chuck


----------



## dtivouser (Feb 10, 2004)

Hi, I don't have it in front of me right now, but I get the V52 error when this symptom is happening. I've never had it go into the blinking amber light mode. It is a Motorola and when I looked last, it had whatever firmware was suggested by others in this forum. Sorry I don't have the exact number right now.


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

Darthlister1 said:


> Checked with the CableCard CSRs, who verified that there're no Switched Video channels in this area, and pointed me in the direction of the card. I've switched out one card already with the exact same result.
> 
> Could the unit itself be the cause?


It's possible. It's a very unusual error. Other possibilities - if these channels are all in roughly the same frequency range, there could be very old filters on the cable line (this used to be a method of allowing or blocking premium channels), or there could be malfunctioning cable equipment affecting this range. A good cable company tech will have equipment to diagnose this, but it will require a visit. Another possibility if all these shows are related and were likey added by the cable company at the same time is that they were set up wrong in the cable company mapping of channels, and the TiVo is objecting to the error while the cable company DVRs ignore it. This happens every so often (especially resulting in no sound for the channel, but sometimes both audio and video), but is normally just a channel or two.


----------



## geodon005 (Mar 10, 2004)

I had the same problem, and found that securing the HDMI cable fixed the problem. I have since upgraded to "locking" HDMI cables and have not had any recurrences.


----------



## Darthlister1 (Dec 31, 2013)

In a not-so-shocking case of, "If it walks like a duck, it's probably a duck" the TWC tech showed up and said that, indeed, this area *did* have SDV and needed a TA inline.

Install, pair, everything works fine.


----------

